
Show HN: Node.js – A collection of distilled load balancing engines - ikessler
https://github.com/kessler/node-loadbalance
======
bricss
FYI ->
[https://nodejs.org/api/cluster.html#cluster_cluster_scheduli...](https://nodejs.org/api/cluster.html#cluster_cluster_schedulingpolicy)

